# Post Your Biggest 06 Catch



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

I am just curious how everybody did...I am sure i missed some posts with some monsters...Even though its not quite the end of the year... postings seem to be slowing down...I thought it would be Cool to post your Pic and give any information you feel like giving up about it....
I caught this steel on a KO on the grand a month or so ago...The biggest of the year for me...prolly around 12+lbs C&R...










I also caught a Walleye on a jig(during the run) at maumee 10.5lbs and My first and only Muskie which was a little over 11lbs(on a deep diving Long BomberA) out of WB this summer...Both Pics are in my Gallery...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shucks I forgot to take a picture of the 40lb turtle I caught in a bass tournament I was in on a crankbait.. (dang turtles )

2006 was a great year for catches for me I wont get in detail. But I hope 2007 will be better..


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

18" smallie at rocky not that big but big for rocky..caught it on the wall upstream at morley had to sprint down to the ford to release it. Wacky rigged 3" senko pumpkinseed.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

31" 11.5 lb spawned out female caught in the spring of 06' from the shoreline.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> 31" 11.5 lb spawned out female caught in the spring of 06' from the shoreline.


Please... 11.5lbs??
Looks like a mosquito lake cigar walleye to me...  
Fishing pole wasnt there to verify this now was he???  

Just messing... Thats why I didnt post anything about my walleye, knew it was nothing special compared to most on this message board. 

Archman (AKA the headboat champ) did you happen to get a picture of those walleye you caught this summer... Those would make a great addition to this thread..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

11 pund 1 once walleye of Cranberry creek.


----------



## TallTale (Jun 28, 2005)

12.6 and 10.4 on two consecutive days...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Please... 11.5lbs??
> Looks like a mosquito lake cigar walleye to me...


That was a typo, it was actually just a shade over 1.15 lbs., sorry about that !


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> That was a typo, it was actually just a shade over 1.15 lbs., sorry about that !


Thats what I thought!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hey DAN i saw your pic in the OHIO OUTDOOR NEWS. nice job on that steelie. and those eyes everyone.


----------



## Tom/Caleb (Sep 17, 2006)

Biggest Crappie of the year Caught the 2 around may caught the big on around Sept.(private pond)lots of fun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

30" conneaut steelhead caught trolling for walleye. sorry but this one was not c&r. we poached it in lemonaid..mmmmm, mmmmmm


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

ladue. topwater by the dam. 4.57#


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Caught this 26# King in late August in Lake Ontario. Caught (10) over 20 lbs, (15) 10-20 lbs, (1) nice Coho, (1) Brown, a few small steelies and a few skippies (35 all tolled)...kept 3 bleeders, released the rest...Awesome outing!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

My son and I up on ontario in the spring him with his first salmon ever, a 37 incher which is a trophy for the spring and my biggest spring fish of the year. Also my 33+ incher caught just a week or two ago.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow. ezbite u look mesmerized or something. lol


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Easily my biggest fish of the year. Nice little pond kitty. I got no measurements, but I put it around 14 - 16 lbs, just because I'm 6'3 and I have a big head, lol, and that fish is just as big, dumb and ugly looking


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

nice looking fish.

no comments on the fisherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

long day and lots of COFFEE


peple of the perch said:


> wow. ezbite u look mesmerized or something. lol


heres our largest catch of jumbo yellow perch.. nothing under 10"


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

My 9 pound Steelie I caught right before I left.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

42 inch 20 pound pike, caught in Ontario in September.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Longest Musky of the year, but not the heaviest. 44" West Branch, June.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

5lb 2oz Largemouth


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

35" 12lb. pike out out of the hoga. Also got 2 33inchers and several 30+.Pics in gallery. Other than pike a 21" LMB Here is pic of a 32incher.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's the monster 11" steelhead landed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

Here is the pic of the muskie me and Danadelman caught in July. Didnt get one the rest of the year but as soon as we get another i gurantee all those long days of trolling will be forgotten. This is the biggest fish caught this year that was in my boat.
javascript:void(0)


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's an 8#er, and a 9#er caught in October off the Huron dumping grounds


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My 80 year old neighbor caught this 9 1/2#er fishing on my boat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's Shortdrift with a perch that was just a tad shy of being a keeper at 14 3/4"


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Here's Shortdrift with a perch that was just a tad shy of being a keeper at 14 3/4"


Thats a big perch...
Did it take a bite out of that finger above it????


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Thats a big perch...
> Did it take a bite out of that finger above it????




I'm a better fisherman than photographer.


----------



## snags&knots (Apr 9, 2005)

14 pound walleye !!!!! Biggest one of the year!!!! Stan....


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

My best this year came from Quetico Provincial Park in Ontario.

45.5 inches, 22 Lb, Northern Pike

While mine was a bit larger, I must admit that I am jealous of zactrouter for finding 12 Lb northern without having to drive 1,000 miles for it!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

She was about 5'2...somewhere between 240-280LBS. Got her on a night crawler around The Flats in Cleveland. HAHA..j/k


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishnguy said:


> She was about 5'2...somewhere between 240-280LBS. Got her on a night crawler around The Flats in Cleveland. HAHA..j/k



lol...im suprised it took 35 post for that one. i really thought it would have been sooner.


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

i just started fishing this year and i caught nothing over 12" around here. here are pics of my biggest of the year: rockfish from the chesapeake bay, smallie from the cuyahoga, and saugeye from the Little miami river in cincy....no they arent as big as im sure all of you can catch, yes i wishi could catch big ones, yes ill keep trying....how do you get this to display the images as opposed to making them links?


----------



## FoxieRoxie (Apr 20, 2006)

My cat had to be about that size but of course I was stupid that day and didn't have the camera for proof. But I swear it was that size or a little bigger. I need to get me a boat next year and friends to show me where to fish. lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

caught a 19 in. smallie outa westbranch, a 28 inch pike outa westbranch, a monster carp, and a 22 1/2 in. largemouth!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man, I use bait bigger than all these fish posted here! Unfortunately, my camera is broken and I don't have pictures, but my biggest walleye this year was about 3 feet between the eyes. And then I woke up.  Actually my biggest fish this year was a big blue cat that I caught while trolling for saugeye. I have no idea how much it weighed but I needed a nap when I finally got it in the boat. I guessed he went 20# or so, and I had to loosen my drag and let him run cause it was on 8 lb. line. What an ugly fish he was. It looked like he'd been in a fight with a pit bull. 
Real nice fish guys!!! Some real hogs here. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

45lb Dorado/Dolphin/Mahi Mahi caught in the Hoga. Or Costa Rica cant remember.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

*26# King Salmon - Lake Ontario*​


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Green fish early this Nov.- was one of the very few 5+ largemouths I caught this year, most all of them were in November during the nice weather!!!

Brown fish mid July- happened to be at a time when they counted! A 5+ and near five for the pose- how I wish I grabbed one of the other big ones that was healthy!!! It was too big for me to not show off though  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

